

Easiest way to receive files from Anyone - marcuswhitney
http://tips.populr.me/send-us-a-file

======
nholland
Much thanks for the Shout out to Populr.me! Crazy to think that YouSendIt is
the defacto way that people send big files... I thought surely there were a
lot of options, but not the case when I googled (drop.io had some cool
traction until FB bought them and mothballed it)

Anyways, we launch in Oct so hopefully peeps will get some mileage out of this

~~~
rspeer
Interestingly, you capitalize the same way as the person who submitted the
link, and both you and the submitter are new accounts.

~~~
jscheel
Hi, I'm one of the founders of populr. I know both of these men personally.
Don't worry, they are not the same person. A quick google search can probably
allay your fears.

------
Zenst
I thought the easiest way to was a post office address and let peole mail them
to you, certainly safer.

I'm not also sure I would like to recieve files from anyone.

------
invisiwill
Looks awesome. Would be great for file submission competitions.

~~~
aytekin
Yes, this makes it dead simple. You can create a competition in less than a
minute.

1\. Find a similar form template from JotForm gallery
<http://www.jotform.com/form-templates/search/contest>

2\. Add an upload field and dropbox integration in it.

3\. Add the form code to Populr.me POP

------
travisro
This is pretty cool. Love the Dropbox integration!

------
cwage
sweet

